# First long cook



## jbo_c (Dec 7, 2022)

Doing my first long cook.  I bought a no-roll/select rib roast for New Year’s.  Seasoned and started it last night.  

Can’t decide how long to let it cook.  Obviously will be at least 24, but I could go 32.  Since it’s a rib roast, I’d think 48 is surely overkill, even for no-roll.

Thoughts?  

    Jbo


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2022)

What temp are you SV’ing it at?
Al


----------



## jbo_c (Dec 7, 2022)

131F


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2022)

Yup , temp will make a difference as Al asked . 


jbo_c said:


> I bought a no-roll/select rib roast


Is it no roll or select ?


----------



## jbo_c (Dec 7, 2022)

It’s select.  In my experience, no-roll tends to be about the same quality.  

Here the terms are used more or less interchangeably.

    Jbo


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Dec 7, 2022)

The last one where I tried 48 hours was 'mushy'. I wouldn't go beyond 24 hours, IMHO.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2022)

jbo_c said:


> Obviously will be at least 24, but I could go 32.


My opinion is those are good targets . I like 32 hours at 131 . 
I agree on 48 is to much . Only did that once . Just saw an episode America's test kitchen . They used 132 for 26 hours . I think it was 4 pounds . 


jbo_c said:


> It’s select. In my experience, no-roll tends to be about the same quality.


I asked only because I buy beef from a place that uses a no roll program . It's any where from select to choice . Makes the price a bit lower . Just have an idea of what you're looking at .


----------



## rbnice1 (Dec 20, 2022)

I do 24 - 30 hours @ 133f after I smoke it to 128-130F.


----------

